# Feeding baby food cooked with wine?



## Addie (Dec 19, 2009)

Ok, this is probably a silly question, but here goes...

I've got a beef daube in the oven - beef and carrots braised in (a whole bottle of) red wine. As I was thinking ahead to dinner tonight, I thought I'd just give DS (11 mo) some of the beef and carrots for dinner, and some potatoes or whatever else we make. But the wine! Is it ok? I'm not worried about alcohol, since it'll be braising for 2+ hours, but suddenly it just seemed... questionable.









Would/do you feed your littles food cooked with wine?


----------



## catnip (Mar 25, 2002)

I don't, but that's because wine adds a flavor that my daughter doesn't like, not because I don't think she should eat it. My parents cooked with wine all the time.


----------



## odenata (Feb 1, 2005)

Yup, I have and don't worry about it.

If you're curious, there's a chart here about how much alcohol is retained. (For two hours cooking, it's 10%.)


----------



## OrangeMoon (Sep 7, 2010)

I'd do it  We made french onion soup with some wine or sherry, I forget, and my lil guy LOVED it.


----------



## zinemama (Feb 2, 2002)

Absolutely I would. Lucky baby, that sounds delicious!


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Food cooked with wine is fine for kids. The alcohol gets cooked out of it for the most part.


----------



## mamalisa (Sep 24, 2002)

One of my dd's favorite snacks is this beer cheese dip I make. She gets so mad because it only needs about half a bottle of beer and I dump the rest. She says that I'm wasting it









I wouldn't think twice about it personally.


----------



## Princess ConsuelaB (Apr 11, 2008)

If he'll eat it, sure!


----------



## puffingirl (Nov 2, 2006)

Go for it! DD adores mushrooms cooked in butter and red wine. She exclaims, "More wine sauce for little girls!" like a rally cry.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

Absolutely!! The amount of wine left after hours braising is so small as to be utterly irrelevant.


----------



## Addie (Dec 19, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *puffingirl* 
Go for it! DD adores mushrooms cooked in butter and red wine. She exclaims, "More wine sauce for little girls!" like a rally cry.



















We fed it to him, he loved it and seemed to suffer no ill effects. And thanks for that link, odenata, I'd never seen a breakdown like that.


----------

